# Nudist Camp at ENWORLD?



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

morrus said:
			
		

> a.k.a. Henry VIII's nudist camp. Please observe the no politics & religion rule.




Ok, show of hands. Who's naked right now? Hmm? Fess up? I mean, besides Dialgo. Who's posting in the buff?


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm at work right now so.... yes.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> I'm at work right now so.... yes.




Nice job you have. "Casual day" taken a bit too far?


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Ok, show of hands. Who's naked right now? Hmm? Fess up? I mean, besides Dialgo. Who's posting in the buff?




im typng onr handed rigt now,


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> im typng onr handed rigt now,




I'd expect that from an guy named "reveal"


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Nice job you have. "Casual day" taken a bit too far?




Yeah...boy was I embarrassed.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 18, 2005)

And, more importantly, who of you has a webcam?


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> And, more importantly, who of you has a webcam?




why di u thnk im typng 1 hsnded?


----------



## Henry (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Ok, show of hands. Who's naked right now? Hmm? Fess up? I mean, besides Dialgo. Who's posting in the buff?




Dude, Nude Recreation Week was so, like, two weeks ago -- It's old news now! Starkers is out, cloth is in!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 18, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Ok, show of hands. Who's naked right now? Hmm? Fess up? I mean, besides Dialgo. Who's posting in the buff?




I never go online in the nude....well...not to ENWorld, at least.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 18, 2005)

I usually sit down to check the boards after I get out of the shower in morning. I'm not too proud to admit it - sometimes the towel slips.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jul 18, 2005)

Does undressing almost every female that-I-cross-paths-with with my eyes count?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I usually sit down to check the boards after I get out of the shower in morning. I'm not too proud to admit it - sometimes the towel slips.



I'm sure Rystil's Omnipresent eye has added you to his list of people that he has stopped viewing because of that!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 18, 2005)

Only when I encounter hot female avatars.

You know, like Frukathka's?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Only when I encounter hot female avatars.
> 
> You know, like Frukathka's?



You really must know cats. I couldn't make the assumption that she was a female just by looking at her.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2005)

i thought posting in the nude wa a requirement??


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure Rystil's Omnipresent eye has added you to his list of people that he has stopped viewing because of that!



 Maybe Rystil likes overweight dudes in office chairs?

OK - now it's getting weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i thought posting in the nude wa a requirement??



Only for enners that live in Ohio.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 18, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> I'm at work right now so.... yes.



 She says she's going to be a doctor, but she's really just in a training program to be a cage dancer at a strip club!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> OK - now it's getting weird.




only now?!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Maybe Rystil likes overweight dudes in office chairs?
> 
> OK - now it's getting weird.



Well, I know that I fit that description to a T!


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> only now?!?



 Yes. Just now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yes. Just now.



<starts up The Bad Touch in winamp>
Haha, well now....


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 18, 2005)

Eww. I have the urge to clean my computer & monitor, and then go take a shower after reading this.

At least have the decency to wear drawers, *Diaglo.*


----------



## the Jester (Jul 18, 2005)

I am _not_ actually naked as I post right now, but that's prolly just cause I just came home from jaunting around town.

I've prolly been naked for somewhere around 5000-7000 of my posts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm not naked, I'm wearing socks.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 19, 2005)

Well,

To make a confession.

I did spend about 2 weeks complelty nude surfing the Internet a few years ago, before I registered at ENWorld (though I did check the boards almost every day).

See, my apartment had no air conditioning & only 1 small window & we were going through a 110 degree heat wave.  So I surfed the internet naked with 6 fans blowing on me.

I swear I'll never do it again.

P.S.  No, I don't look like a supermodel.  More like Colin Mokery from Whose Line is it Anyway.

Naked.  Sweaty.  Hot air blowing all over me.  Surfing the internet for Ed Greenwood material.  I love the Central Air I have now.


----------



## Zappo (Jul 19, 2005)

I am. Really. Hey, it's very hot and humid here and I haven't got round to installing something to cool the room yet, ok? Though TBH I've got slips on.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, I was online naked the other day, but then a friend of mine (who may or may not be female as she says, yay for internet anonymity ) started talking on icq, so I put on pants. Call me repressed, but ...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <starts up The Bad Touch in winamp>
> Haha, well now....





    

Does me taking a shower 5 mins ago count?


----------



## reveal (Jul 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Does me taking a shower 5 mins ago count?




Mmmmm.... Naked Sith....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... Naked Sith....





I don't recall seeing Darth Maul naked....


----------



## reveal (Jul 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't recall seeing Darth Maul naked....




Me neither, but I heard he had a "double-bladed lighsaber," IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Me neither, but I heard he had a "double-bladed lighsaber," IYKWIMAITYD.




For double the fun!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 19, 2005)

Nudity is the new pink!

I frequently chill on EN World in the buff. But then, I tend to be in the buff more than slightly often....'cuz I'm sexxxy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Maybe Rystil likes overweight dudes in office chairs?
> 
> OK - now it's getting weird.



 No.   No I do not.  My eye has turned from thee for all time!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's just say that I've looked at ENWorld with my brown eye more than once.


....



....



....



What?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Let's just say that I've looked at ENWorld with my brown eye more than once.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



How was the view?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not naked, I'm wearing socks.



Please tell me they're on your feet.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 19, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> See, my apartment had no air conditioning & only 1 small window & we were going through a 110 degree heat wave.  So I surfed the internet naked with 6 fans blowing on me.



Thank goodness, there were *Darkfang's* fans nearby.

Sorry, my mind is clearly immersed in the dirty gutter when it comes to double entendre.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Please tell me they're on your feet.



 Are you sure you _want_ an answer to this?


----------



## Darkness (Jul 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You really must know cats. I couldn't make the assumption that she was a female just by looking at her.



There's some internet test where you need to do just that with a lot of cat pics, but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How was the view?





Down there? Probably not much.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

There's a sign down town chicago for some bank that say "Bank Naked" and has their web address.  I'm not sure if their actual office branches let you bank naked as well.  Fortunately I don't bank there.  

And while I might post naked, I will not post while on fire.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I know that I fit that description to a T!



You like overweight dudes in office chairs?


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not naked, I'm wearing socks.



1, 2 or 3?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*I'm naked right now!*

My partner John and I are Naturalists. We even have a warning sign on our front door stating 
"Warning!
This is a clothing optional home.
By entering here you will see us in various states of undress and dress.
You are invited to take off as much or little as you desire but if this lifestyle offends you please do not enter."

It keeps the Jehova's Witness' away at the very least.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (Jul 19, 2005)

eeeewwww, naked gamers...must put out mind's eye.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 19, 2005)

> eeeewwww, naked gamers...must put out mind's eye.




Just imagine them all as really, really, rediculously goodlooking as I am, and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Just imagine them all as really, really, rediculously goodlooking as I am, and you shouldn't have a problem.




If you look like that, I'm not sure you can even SPELL 'ridiculous.'


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 19, 2005)

JamesDJarvis said:
			
		

> eeeewwww, naked gamers...must put out mind's eye.




Heh, you weren't wearing pants when you posted that, I bet.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 19, 2005)

I have homebrew spelling rules, y0s. HELP, HELP, I'M BEING GRAMATICALLY OPPRESSED!


----------



## diaglo (Jul 19, 2005)

this is my hirsuite... i mean Hair Suit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 1, 2 or 3?



Well, one for each of my ears because they're cold... I'll leave the rest up to imagination.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, one for each of my ears because they're cold... I'll leave the rest up to imagination.



Cold nose also?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you _want_ an answer to this?



You're right. Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 19, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Just imagine them all as really, really, rediculously goodlooking as I am, and you shouldn't have a problem.



* begins to pluck eyes out with a spork *


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, one for each of my ears because they're cold... I'll leave the rest up to imagination.




Just watch out for "shrinkage"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> * begins to pluck eyes out with a spork *





:lucks my eyes out with a rusty fork:: 

OW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't forget to whrink wrap your package when you got to bed or the yeast fairy might moisten yor sheets!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 19, 2005)

> :lucks my eyes out with a rusty fork::
> 
> OW!




(zoolander)
Okay, guys, stop messing around, all right? Someone could get seriously hurt. Rust is not a toy, okay?
(/zoolander)

And here's Duchovny trying to pull off the _Le Tigre_


----------



## Von Ether (Jul 19, 2005)

During my freelance phase, I found out that if I worked around the home office like it was bedroom, that nothing ever got done. I was too ... comfortable. So now surf in dockers and polo shirts, it reinforces that my computer is not a hat rack or that I have all day to get around to getting dressed, never mind finishing projects.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> (zoolander)
> Okay, guys, stop messing around, all right? Someone could get seriously hurt. Rust is not a toy, okay?
> (/zoolander)




"It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye"--Vecna


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't forget to whrink wrap your package when you got to bed or the yeast fairy might moisten yor sheets!




That sounds like it'd be more conducive to the yeast fairly than non-shrinkwrapped....


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye"--Vecna




"Then it's a $10,000 America's Funniest Home Video!" -- Bob Saget


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Then it's a $10,000 America's Funniest Home Video!" -- Bob Saget




Yup. And the bad thing is when that happens, there's no video camera handy!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye"--Vecna



/swipe! That's my new favorite saying!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> /swipe! That's my new favorite saying!




Don't feel bad, I swiped it from someone's sig...


----------



## mojo1701 (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Then it's a $10,000 America's Funniest Home Video!" -- Bob Saget




No. It's Bob _Seger_.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> No. It's Bob _Seger_.




Bob Seger is a musician. Bob Saget is the host of Funniest Home Videos.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bob Seger is a musician. Bob Saget is the host of Funniest Home Videos.




For a second, I was picturing Bob Saget singing _Old Time Rock n' Roll_.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> For a second, I was picturing Bob Saget singing _Old Time Rock n' Roll_.





  

Let's not. Or else I'd have to kill you.   

I happen to really like Bob Seger!


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I happen to really like Bob Seger!




Me too. I wonder how many people on this board realize that _On the road again_ by Metallica really wasn't by Metallica.


----------



## derbacher (Jul 20, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Reveal*
> 
> Me too. I wonder how many people on this board realize that On the road again by Metallica really wasn't by Metallica.




Er, the song was _Turn the Page_, by Bob Seger, redone by Metallica. _On the Road Again_ was by Willie Nelson (and not redone by Metallica!)


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm at work, so I'm fully clothed AND on dial-up. Could life get any worse?


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 20, 2005)

I first choose to strip dirty underwear from the unconscious remote control.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 20, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Er, the song was _Turn the Page_, by Bob Seger, redone by Metallica. _On the Road Again_ was by Willie Nelson (and not redone by Metallica!)



Though that would be very interesting. Especially if done by early Metallica.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 20, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I first choose to strip dirty underwear from the unconscious remote control.




Wow


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Though that would be very interesting. Especially if done by early Metallica.



 Or Kiss.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 20, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> (zoolander)
> Okay, guys, stop messing around, all right? Someone could get seriously hurt. Rust is not a toy, okay?
> (/zoolander)
> 
> And here's Duchovny trying to pull off the _Le Tigre_



Okay, can someone guide me _off_ a cliff? I'm blind.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I'm at work, so I'm fully clothed AND on dial-up. Could life get any worse?



Wow, so when you get home you get nekkid on broadband?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but I just got home from work, ate the rest of dinner and stripped down.  Now I'm ready for teh Intarweb!!1!

Well, I guess I'm not _really_ stripped down- I _am_ wearing my glasses.

But otherwise, I can't see.  :\


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but I just got home from work, ate the rest of dinner and stripped down.  Now I'm ready for teh Intarweb!!1!
> 
> Well, I guess I'm not _really_ stripped down- I _am_ wearing my glasses.
> 
> But otherwise, I can't see.  :\



Given this thread, do you realy want to see?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I'm at work, so I'm fully clothed AND on dial-up. Could life get any worse?




Being at work, fully clothed and NO 'net access?

And let's not forget the lack of AC... while indoors!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Er, the song was _Turn the Page_, by Bob Seger, redone by Metallica. _On the Road Again_ was by Willie Nelson (and not redone by Metallica!)




Yup.

*thwacks Reveal*


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Er, the song was _Turn the Page_, by Bob Seger, redone by Metallica. _On the Road Again_ was by Willie Nelson (and not redone by Metallica!)




D'oh! I got the name wrong.

Not that it wouldn't be cool to see Metallica redo a Willie Nelson song.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> *thwacks Reveal*




"THANK YOU MA'AM MAY I HAVE ANOTHER!"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "THANK YOU MA'AM MAY I HAVE ANOTHER!"




Hmmm...nudity leads to naughty... must remember this....


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hmmm...nudity leads to naughty... must remember this....




You got no room to talk, buddy.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 20, 2005)

So does Bob Seger sing in the buff while Bob Saget videotapes him in the buff, listening to Meticalla cover Bob Seger tunes in the buff while watching David Duchovny & Ben Stiller impersonate Large Carnivorous Felines in the buff?

Whoa.  That's a lot of naked flesh.  Not as much as when Jerry Springer had the BBW (not sure what it stands for, but 400 lb minimum applies) stripper show.  But close.

PS.  During the height of Full House/AFHV, my family caught Bod Saget doing standup on cable.  He shoved the camera down his pants.  He wasn't very funny.  (True Story).

PS.  On the news this morning a newspaper was having problems with an obituary.  A local man had died on a horse ranch.  He was naked.  The horse was naked.  He had a heart attack due to "intense physical exertions".  The horse was apparently his 'Special Mount'.  Newspaper feels 'uneasy' putting the full 'extent' of the circumstances surrounding his death in print.  Something to do with FCC obscenity regulations.

That's my happy mental image for the day! (or 2, if you count the 2 500 lb strippers mud wrestling in their underwear on Springer).


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> PS.  During the height of Full House/AFHV, my family caught Bod Saget doing standup on cable.  He shoved the camera down his pants.  He wasn't very funny.  (True Story).




I always felt bad for Bob Saget because he worked very blue in his standup. Once he did Full House and AFHV, there was no chance his standup would survive.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You got no room to talk, buddy.




Hey! What happens in the Hivemind stays in the Hivemind!

Or not... heh.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Whoa.  That's a lot of naked flesh.  Not as much as when Jerry Springer had the BBW (not sure what it stands for, but 400 lb minimum applies) stripper show.  But close.




BBW=Big Beautiful Women.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> BBW=Big Beautiful Women.




Thanks for letting me know.

One more of those 'Acronyms I didn't need to know about'.

I'll file it right above 'CBT'.  Which, where I work stands for Computer Based Training.  And as I found out while doing research also stands for Cognitive Behaviour Therapy.  And Cash Based Transaction.  And also stands for (Bleep) & (Bleep) Torture.  Which an apparently not very nice lady in Germany can do for an entire weekend for 5,000 dollars.  Cash. American.

Now, when some of my really _'annoying' _ co-workers tell me "I need a little more CBT.", I tempted to tell them: "Ok, go back to your office, handcuff yourself to the desk & I'll be right back with the Baseball Bat."  And I'm not referring to a Cash Based Transaction. Although I figure a gentleman undergoing CBT could recieve CBT from a BBW via a CBT, which could be included in internet CBT.  Afterwards he could enjoy some TCBY.

Our Alpahbet needs more Letters, we're running out of Acronyms.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 20, 2005)

Wait, when did Bob Seger get naked? I think there's a hyjack thread already...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Wait, when did Bob Seger get naked? I think there's a hyjack thread already...



I'd pay to see that.    I always loved him.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'd pay to see that.    I always loved him.




_Here I am,
In the nude again.
There I am,
Up on that stage.

Here I go,
In the buff again.
There I go,
Don't look away._

-- With all apologies to Bob Seger


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And while I might post naked, I will not post while on fire.



You don't know how to have any fun.  I typically take off all my clothes, and then set my pubic hair on fire before posting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You don't know how to have any fun.  I typically take off all my clothes, and then set my pubic hair on fire before posting.



As long as your "burning bush" doesn't start thinking it's god i'm fine with that.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You don't know how to have any fun.  I typically take off all my clothes, and then set my pubic hair on fire before posting.




That's a good way to get rid of crabs. You light half of your pubes on fire and, as they run to the other half, you stab them with an ice pick.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> As long as your "burning bush" doesn't start thinking it's god i'm fine with that.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> As long as your "burning bush" doesn't start thinking it's god i'm fine with that.



I bet folks would pay a lot more attention to my posts if they knew they came from a burning bush.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I bet folks would pay a lot more attention to my posts if they knew they came from a burning bush.




You can TYPE with that thing?!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You can TYPE with that thing?!



It does explain some of my typos...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You don't know how to have any fun.  I typically take off all my clothes, and then set my pubic hair on fire before posting.




Umm, You realize those directions on roasting wienies refers to Ground Meat sturred in an animal casing & not human reproductive bits right?

You are you more a Vienna Sausage kind of guy?


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> You are you more a Vienna Sausage kind of guy?



Vienna sausage indeed!  How insulting!  No, my sausage is more like this big ole hunk o'meat:


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Vienna sausage indeed!  How insulting!  No, my sausage is more like this big ole hunk o'meat:




It's inside a glass case with a sign that says "Break glass in case of emergency"?


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's inside a glass case with a sign that says "Break glass in case of emergency"?



It's like a firehose, man.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's like a firehose, man.




I'm gonna stop before Eric's grandmother has a heart attack.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stop before Eric's grandmother has a heart attack.



Yeah, I could picture in my head some of the permutations of this thread from this point.  None of them were really very pretty.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

And EN World becomes deliciously perverse this month.. Not that I'm complaining, mind you. I just thought this sort of stuff was over the line. I suppose I'm pleasantly suprised to see it's not. Here's hoping this thread doesn't get closed!

- Kemrain the Se7en.

Oh, yeah.. I post in the nude quite a bit, but only from home. As I'm at work at the moment, I'm in a full state of dress, but I should be quite a bit more naked later on tonight, in case anyone is wondering.

- Kemrain the Not Quite so Ambiguous While Naked.


----------



## Tamlyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> PS.  On the news this morning a newspaper was having problems with an obituary.  A local man had died on a horse ranch.  He was naked.  The horse was naked.  He had a heart attack due to "intense physical exertions".  The horse was apparently his 'Special Mount'.  Newspaper feels 'uneasy' putting the full 'extent' of the circumstances surrounding his death in print.  Something to do with FCC obscenity regulations.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I heard something similar to that today. Only in this version the horse wound up sitting down while the guy was "in process" and it crushed him. This one happened in Western Oregon. It'd be pretty sad if two guys died on the same day because they were doing...um...you know..._stuff_ with horses.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

Tamlyn said:
			
		

> I heard something similar to that today. Only in this version the horse wound up sitting down while the guy was "in process" and it crushed him. This one happened in Western Oregon. It'd be pretty sad if two guys died on the same day because they were doing...um...you know..._stuff_ with horses.



*singing*

You say sad, and I say hilarious..
You say sad, and I say hilarious..

Sad, hilarious, sad, hilarious, let's call the whole thing off.

*/singing*

- Kemrain the Hurting Hirself Laughing.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Tamlyn said:
			
		

> Vraille Darkfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 20, 2005)

Tamlyn said:
			
		

> I heard something similar to that today. Only in this version the horse wound up sitting down while the guy was "in process" and it crushed him. This one happened in Western Oregon. It'd be pretty sad if two guys died on the same day because they were doing...um...you know..._stuff_ with horses.




That's probably the same story I heard.  The radio was going in & out so I missed pieces of it.  I thought it was in Washington & the guy had a heart attack, but Oregon & 'squatting' are probablly correct.  I remember them saying the 'ranch' was known for its 'initimate' contact with nature, as the state in question (Oregon, I guess), had no anti-(won't say the word here, but you know what I mean) laws.  (Oregonian Dogs, cats, and parakeets beware!).

Sat on him, eh?  Guess that's wht you get for doing it with a BBH.

(And I thought my thread on Pimping the Paladin's Ride refered to Stud/Breeding Services)


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Can we _please_ stop it with all the horse hockey? Posts like that make me say "Neigh!" to reading this anymore. I just feel like hoofing it out of here.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Can we _please_ stop it with all the horse hockey? Posts like that make me say "Neigh!" to reading this anymore. I just feel like hoofing it out of here.



 I can see that you're _chomping at the bit_ to leave, reveal. Can we get back to the seven now, and off the horsey?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't get "the seven".


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't get "the seven".




No one gets the seven. The seven gets you.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't get "the seven".



 Seven is a cool word. Besides reziding after 6 and before 8, it has the distinction of referring to somethign that is sexual in nature. However, it can also be used to refer to something non-sexual in nature. It depends on how you say it.

I can be used as a noun, a verb, an adjective, an adverb, and, if you conbine it with another word, even a pronoun.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No one gets the seven. The seven gets you.



That puts a really interesting twist on the Snow White story.  I had no idea it was a gang-bang.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Seven is a cool word. Besides reziding after 6 and before 8, it has the distinction of referring to somethign that is sexual in nature. However, it can also be used to refer to something non-sexual in nature. It depends on how you say it.
> 
> I can be used as a noun, a verb, an adjective, an adverb, and, if you conbine it with another word, even a pronoun.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.




Ok... you'll have to be more forthcoming in the "sexual nature" aspect of "seven".


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ok... you'll have to be more forthcoming in the "sexual nature" aspect of "seven".



Dude!  Gang-bang!


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude!  Gang-bang!




Which part don't you understand? The "Gang" or the "Bang?"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

OH...so it's a number of "participants".  So why seven? Why not 11, or 72, or 3?


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> OH...so it's a number of "participants".  So why seven? Why not 11, or 72, or 3?




It all depends on the kind of video you're trying to make.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

It has nothing to do with number of participants at all. It's merely a coded word for something that has entirely too many words already.

Seven is useful in many situations. The non-sexual version is useful after saying something that could be interpreted _that way_, and the sexual version can make somethign that isn't already _that way_, _that way_!  Very useful.

Its verb form is very useful in letting people know what you're doing, so they'll leave you alone (_or not_) while you do it.

The noun form is harder to use, but it's come up before..

"Please tell me that's not your seven poking me in the leg.." "Relax, it's just a flashlight."

See? Useful!

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude!  Gang-bang!



 So *this* is what luering disco dollies to a life of vice looks like.. For *shame*!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't get "the seven".



AAAAACCK!

<peels off clothes and runs around the boards in a frenzy>


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> AAAAACCK!
> 
> <peels off clothes and runs around the boards in a frenzy>




My eyes! My sweet, sweet eyes! They burn like hygiene!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "Please tell me that's not your seven poking me in the leg.." "Relax, it's just a flashlight."



Been watching Big Momma's House?


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Been watching Big Momma's House?



 Big whatnow? I was merely being creative, in a seven manner.  Though, I do suppose seven is creative, in of itsself, being that's it's purpose...  Hmm..

- Kemrain the Contemplative.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My eyes! My sweet, sweet eyes! They burn like hygiene!



 Have you been using the ethenol eyewash again, reveal? We warned you about that last time, didn't we? Blindless isn't seven, even if that's how you *went* blind.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It has nothing to do with number of participants at all. It's merely a coded word for something that has entirely too many words already.
> 
> Seven is useful in many situations. The non-sexual version is useful after saying something that could be interpreted _that way_, and the sexual version can make somethign that isn't already _that way_, _that way_!  Very useful.
> 
> ...




Eh...I'll just skip the codes.  I prefer less clandestine terminology!


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Eh...I'll just skip the codes.  I prefer less clandestine terminology!




IPTAIAAHPGWTM.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Eh...I'll just skip the codes.  I prefer less clandestine terminology!



 suit yourself. Just remember: Numericode is gonna be the next big thing, like pants, and waffle irons...

- Kemrain the Clandestine Termonol.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> suit yourself. Just remember: Numericode is gonna be the next big thing, like pants, and waffle irons...
> 
> - Kemrain the Clandestine Termonol.




I'm not a trend follower!  I only wear pants because there seems to be some sort of dress code at work.

DAMN!  Another code!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

I only wear pants when I need to look dressy.


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I only wear pants when I need to look dressy.




So do you wear a dress when you need to look pantsy?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I only wear pants when I need to look dressy.




Why do we say "dressy" when referring to nice pants?  That should be "pantsy".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Why do we say "dressy" when referring to nice pants?  That should be "pantsy".



I don't think that is a real word.


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jul 20, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> She says she's going to be a doctor, but she's really just in a training program to be a cage dancer at a strip club!




You have to go where the money is.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So *this* is what luering disco dollies to a life of vice looks like.. For *shame*!



"Sex Dwarf" by Soft Cell

_Isn’t it nice
Sugar and spice
Luring disco dollies
To a life of vice
I could make a film
And make you my star
You’d be a natural
The way you are
I would like you on
A long black leash
I would parade you
Down the high street
You’ve got the attraction
You’ve got the pulling power
Walk my little doggy
Walk my little sex dwarf
We could make a scene
We’d be a team
Making the headlines
Sounds like a dream
When we hit the floor
You just watch them move aside
We will take them
For a ride of rides
They all love your
Miniature ways
You know what they say
About small boys 

I’m in my Rolls Royce
Look it’s so huge
It’s big and it’s gold
With my dumb chauffeur
Looking to procure
Run little doggy
Lure a disco dolly
Run my little sex dwarf
I feel so lonely
Get my little camera
Take a pretty picture
Sex dwarf
In a gold Rolls
Making it with the dumb chauffeur

Isn’t it nice
Sugar and spice
Luring disco dollies
To a life of vice
Sex dwarf
Isn’t it nice
Luring disco dollies to a life of vice

We could make an outfit
For my little sex dwarf
To match the gold Rolls
And my dumb chauffeur
We’ll all look so good
We’ll knock ‘em cold
Knocking ‘em cold
In black and gold

We can have playtime
In my little playroom
Disco dollies
My sex dwarf
And my dumb chauffeur
I would like you on a long black lead
You can bring me all the things I need

Sex dwarf
Isn’t it nice
Luring disco dollies to a life of vice
Isn’t it nice
Sugar and spice
Luring disco dollies to a life of vice_


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think that is a real word.




No. That is a real word: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=that


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No. That is a real word: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=that



Smart arse. I was referring to pantsy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> You have to go where the money is.



Down under?


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 20, 2005)

Good Gravy man, I create a thread on nudity and it turns into a hivemind...

HIVEMIND NEKKID!

Thats a disturbing image...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Good Gravy man, I create a thread on nudity and it turns into a hivemind...
> 
> HIVEMIND NEKKID!
> 
> Thats a disturbing image...




The Hivemind is everywhere.  It creeps in under doorways and through open windows to settle in the unlit corners of your mind's living room.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The Hivemind is everywhere.  It creeps in under doorways and through open windows to settle in the unlit corners of your mind's living room.



When I can't be awake and posting at the hivemind, I dream I'm posting there. There is no escape!


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

The Hivemind is seven.

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 20, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> You have to go where the money is.




They let you post while your doing that? I'd want my money back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hivemind is seven.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

<peels off clothes (again) and runs around the boards in a frenzy>


----------



## reveal (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> <peels off clothes (again) and runs around the boards in a frenzy>




http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2427935&postcount=129


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2427935&postcount=129



Sorry, I just have a thing against sevens. ACK!
<temprorarily insane, needs to reboot brain >


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just have a thing against sevens. ACK!
> <temprorarily insane, needs to reboot brain >



 What's wrong with seven, Fru? Seven is a great number. I don't think seven is praised enough. Seven is the thing that brings people together. How can that be bad?

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What's wrong with seven, Fru? Seven is a great number. I don't think seven is praised enough. Seven is the thing that brings people together. How can that be bad?
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHA!

<Frukathka is temporarily out of service, as a small chunk of brain matter has blown out the front of his head, he'll get back to you much, much, much later.>


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> <Frukathka is temporarily out of service, as a small chunk of brain matter has blown out the front of his head, he'll get back to you much, much, much later.>



 Whee! I broke the Frufru! I'll be auctioning off his parts later this evening, if anyone is interested. I bet he has at least a few healthy organs!

- Kemrain the Black Market Organ Dealer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whee! I broke the Frufru! I'll be auctioning off his parts later this evening, if anyone is interested. I bet he has at least a few healthy organs!
> 
> - Kemrain the Black Market Organ Dealer.



<comes back as a slaughter wight to haunt Kemrain>


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whee! I broke the Frufru! I'll be auctioning off his parts later this evening, if anyone is interested. I bet he has at least a few healthy organs!
> 
> - Kemrain the Black Market Organ Dealer.




OOOh. I Want his liver. I have some fava beans and a nice chianti...

Remathilis "Hungry? Why Wait?" Ooi.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 21, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> OOOh. I Want his liver. I have some fava beans and a nice chianti...
> 
> Remathilis "Hungry? Why Wait?" Ooi.



 I think I can start the bidding on Frukathka's liver at $5.00 US per pound. Do I hear 6?

- Kemrain the Amused Auctioneer.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think I can start the bidding on Frukathka's liver at $5.00 US per pound. Do I hear 6?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused Auctioneer.



Dibs on his Spleen!


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think I can start the bidding on Frukathka's liver at $5.00 US per pound. Do I hear 6?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused Auctioneer.



I bid $7.77.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 21, 2005)

I nee...know someone that needs a liver, how worn is it?


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 21, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I nee...know someone that needs a liver, how worn is it?



 Seems in decent condition. If he drinks, it's probably not heavily. We have $7.77 per pound, do I hear $8.00?

No dibs, Bront, you can buy like the rest of us. Though, you can place the initial bid. Spleens are small, hows about... $2.50?

- Kemrain the Auctionerific.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 21, 2005)

$10!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2005)

Auctioning off Frukathka's body parts in a nudist thread is so anime...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Auctioning off Frukathka's body parts in a nudist thread is so anime...



Just as long as it doesn't get re-*anime*ter.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Auctioning off Frukathka's body parts in a nudist thread is so anime...




Depends. Do you have to be naked to bid?

(That can begin a weird thread there: Do you Ebay naked?)


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 21, 2005)

You do not need to be naked to bid, but I'll throw in a 5% off nudity sale, this auction only!

So far we have $10.00 US per pound on Frukathka's liver. this auction closes Friday night at 11:59 EST, so beware!

I'll be starting a new one on his spleen and brain soon, so keep your eyes peeled... Or at least Frukathka's.

- Kemrain the Gorey.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Depends. Do you have to be naked to bid?



Nope, white panty peep shots are OK too.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Nope, white panty peep shots are OK too.



 They're ok if you're female, or if you're a very pretty boy, otherwise, naked would be less disturbing, believe it or not.

- Kemrain the Nodding Sagely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You got no room to talk, buddy.





Nor do you, mister!


----------



## reveal (Jul 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nor do you, mister!




Who? Me?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> So does Bob Seger sing in the buff while Bob Saget videotapes him in the buff, listening to Meticalla cover Bob Seger tunes in the buff while watching David Duchovny & Ben Stiller impersonate Large Carnivorous Felines in the buff?




Out of that list, the only one I'd like to see in the buff is Bob Seger!   




> PS.  On the news this morning a newspaper was having problems with an obituary.  A local man had died on a horse ranch.  He was naked.  The horse was naked.  He had a heart attack due to "intense physical exertions".  The horse was apparently his 'Special Mount'.  Newspaper feels 'uneasy' putting the full 'extent' of the circumstances surrounding his death in print.  Something to do with FCC obscenity regulations.




 

Hmm... that gives me an idea if Bill's cleric dies in the game sometime... But we can "go there" with his obit: Naked Cleric Found Dead From Fornicating With Sheep! Church of Pelor Stunned!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hey! What happens in the Hivemind stays in the Hivemind!
> 
> Or not... heh.




And your pants!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You don't know how to have any fun.  I typically take off all my clothes, and then set my pubic hair on fire before posting.




So *that's* why Torm had to take that sabbatical for awhile after the panty incident....   

He had to go scrub out his eyeballs, his brain, his "goodies"... his SANITY.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I bet folks would pay a lot more attention to my posts if they knew they came from a burning bush.




No we wouldn't. What you do with "Dubya" is your own biz and should stay in the privacy of your bedroom!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can see that you're _chomping at the bit_ to leave, reveal. Can we get back to the seven now, and off the horsey?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Dismount the horsey now before it sits on you and you become another crazt obit on the news.... The morning radio kinda news, that is....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That puts a really interesting twist on the Snow White story.  I had no idea it was a gang-bang.





Why else do you think they were going around, singing, "Hi, HO!"   



			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> Good Gravy man, I create a thread on nudity and it turns into a hivemind...
> 
> HIVEMIND NEKKID!
> 
> Thats a disturbing image...




We're crazt that way, man!   We also assimilate all silly threads in the name of the Hivemind!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay, I've regenerated and I'm back.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No we wouldn't. What you do with "Dubya" is your own biz and should stay in the privacy of your bedroom!



I have no interest in setting Dubya on fire in my bedroom and having him dictate forum posts to me.






That should be my sig file, come to think of it.


----------



## reveal (Jul 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I have no interest in setting Dubya on fire in my bedroom and having him dictate forum posts to me.




*grumble*dang Eric's grandma friendly board*grumble*got a good dictate joke and everything*grumble*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> <peels off clothes (again) and runs around the boards in a frenzy>





It's the "let's see how many times we can get Fru to strip and run around in a frenzy" thread!


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's the "let's see how many times we can get Fru to strip and run around in a frenzy" thread!




But I can only stand so many aneurysms!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I have no interest in setting Dubya on fire in my bedroom and having him dictate forum posts to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now, nothing was said about him dictating forum posts to anyone....   

I think what you do with Dubya would fall under the seven category.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> But I can only stand so many aneurysms!




We'll just get Torm in here to do a True Rez on you and you'll be as good as new.   










Just don't ask where he put his hands or the material component....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> But I can only stand so many aneurysms!



Heaven forbid you should have more than 2 in a day, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think what you do with Dubya would fall under the seven category.



I am now immune to sevens.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid you should have more than 2 in a day, eh?




I'm pretty much a wuss.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just don't ask where he put his hands or the material component....



ROFL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much a wuss.



Wuss: A person regarded as weak or timid and especially as unmanly: “Cats are for wusses, dog men say” (Laura Blumenfeld). 

I don't think thats you reveal, or me for that matter


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks to this thread I now know I can type 15% faster while in the buff.

I no longer need to take my fingers off the alphabet keys to hit the space bar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Thanks to this thread I now know I can type 15% faster while in the buff.
> 
> I no longer need to take my fingers off the alphabet keys to hit the space bar.



Well I suppose that that is good news!


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Thanks to this thread I now know I can type 15% faster while in the buff.
> 
> I no longer need to take my fingers off the alphabet keys to hit the space bar.




I'm the same way. I just bang my head against the keyboard after reading a lot of posts on here.




















Not *that* head, sicko!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm the same way. I just bang my head against the keyboard after reading a lot of posts on here.



You ever gotten an intellegible word typed by doing that?


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You ever gotten an intellegible word typed by doing that?




 j,n9xfdgrjn


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> j,n9xfdgrjn



I'll take that as a no.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Thanks to this thread I now know I can type 15% faster while in the buff.
> 
> I no longer need to take my fingers off the alphabet keys to hit the space bar.




Would that make you a "touch" typist?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

All we need know is a feat that would allow us to use our other appendage to help us type faster. maybe 35% faster. We'd be able to type really, really fast in the nude, then!


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All we need know is a feat that would allow us to use our other appendage to help us type faster. maybe 35% faster. We'd be able to type really, really fast in the nude, then!




It would all depend on the kind of sites you were looking at.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Note though that I said *typing* not looking.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Note though that I said *typing* not looking.




Why would you type without looking at what you were typing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Why would you type without looking at what you were typing?



Some people are skilled typers, able to type without having to look at the keyboard. I'm one of 'em.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now, nothing was said about him dictating forum posts to anyone....



Silly!  The discussion started with the source of my posts being a "burning bush."  


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think what you do with Dubya would fall under the seven category.



Sorry, I refuse to use the word seven in a sexual capacity.   Unless it involves me and seven hawt chiXXX0rs of course.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Why would you type without looking at what you were typing?



'coz you're looking at me in my thong on the webcam, of course!  Geez, reveal, pay attention!


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> 'coz you're looking at me in my thong on the webcam, of course!  Geez, reveal, pay attention!




Sorry what? I was just in the bathroom throwing up. What did I miss?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Thanks to this thread I now know I can type 15% faster while in the buff.
> 
> I no longer need to take my fingers off the alphabet keys to hit the space bar.




Just as long as you can aim, you'll do fine!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm the same way. I just bang my head against the keyboard after reading a lot of posts on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boy, "Bang Your Head" (by Quiet Riot) takes on a whole new meaning here....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Boy, "Bang Your Head" (by Quiet Riot) takes on a whole new meaning here....



Great song.

<queuing it up in Winamp>


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 22, 2005)

Now how much faster do you think I could type if I used MY appendages as aides?  Especially considering I have one more then most of you...  And naked posting is the only way to go, clothes suck and should be burned from ones body at all points.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now how much faster do you think I could type if I used MY appendages as aides?  Especially considering I have one more then most of you...  And naked posting is the only way to go, clothes suck and should be burned from ones body at all points.




Not to mention that you don't have to put the keyboard in your lap for "maximum effect"....   

Unless you just happen to have reach.........


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now how much faster do you think I could type if I used MY appendages as aides?  Especially considering I have one more then most of you...  And naked posting is the only way to go, clothes suck and should be burned from ones body at all points.



You have an extra appendage?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You have an extra appendage?



Appendage is probably not the best word for them. How about Out-croppings? or vast tracks of land.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Boy, "Bang Your Head" (by Quiet Riot) takes on a whole new meaning here....




I am reminded, yet again, of the Eric's grandma rule. *grumble*and I had a good joke too*grumble*


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Appendage is probably not the best word for them. How about Out-croppings? or vast tracks of land.



There would be more than one, and I believe those have been described by her as not exactly huge tracts of land (And if I'm wrong I appologize in advance).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There would be more than one, and I believe those have been described by her as not exactly huge tracts of land.



OYA!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You have an extra appendage?




Psst. It's fire based!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I am reminded, yet again, of the Eric's grandma rule. *grumble*and I had a good joke too*grumble*




As if this thread hasn't already violated that Rule by now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Psst. It's fire based!



 I don't even want to guess!


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Psst. It's fire based!



She wears a Braizier?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> She wears a Braizier?



Hmm, I guess that would explain it!


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> $10!



Sold to LogicsFate for $10.00 US dollars per pound! We'll work out shipping details privately.

Now auctioning off Frukathka's spleen, appendix, tonsils, wisdom teeth, and brainstem. Do we have opening bids?

- Kemrain the Grisly Auctioneer.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As if this thread hasn't already violated that Rule by now...




No, it could get much worse. Trust me.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No, it could get much worse. Trust me.



 reveal could say things that would make Eric's Grandma claw her ears off in a fit while screaming in tongues.  He's good like that.

- Kemrain the "Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Fthagn!"


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sold to LogicsFate for $10.00 US dollars per pound! We'll work out shipping details privately.
> 
> Now auctioning off Frukathka's spleen, appendix, tonsils, wisdom teeth, and brainstem. Do we have opening bids?
> 
> - Kemrain the Grisly Auctioneer.




Our all these parts original?

How about his teeth?  What shape they in.  Pearly White?  Mucus Yellow, Pea Green, Tar Black?  Any cavities or root disease?  Our we going to be getting to non-optional body parts at some point?  Who really needs a brainstem or liver anyway.

But to be proactive (never know about my own health) can I get a 2 for one special on his kidneys?

Can 'naughty bits' be sold on this?  They're entirely optional to the general 'living' thing.  I can even send you a +1 Wounding, Flaming Dagger to cauterize the wound.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

A wounding flaming dagger to cauterize the would? Are you kidding me? That couldn't cauterize a tree!

Then again I'll be happy to take an effectively +6 weapon off your hands in exchange for any naughty bits he may have had or both of his kidneys. Take your pick.

His teeth seems to be in decent condition, and can be bleached or dyed as desired.

- Kemrain the Wheeler and Dealer.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A wounding flaming dagger to cauterize the would? Are you kidding me? That couldn't cauterize a tree!
> 
> His teeth seems to be in decent condition, and can be bleached or dyed as desired.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wheeler and Dealer.




Is tree an accurate description of the merchandise involved?  Or is twig a better noun? If its the former, I might have a friend looking to 'upgrade' to get into the, umm, _entertainment _ industry & I'll pass the oak onto him.  If its the latter, I know a cook who's looking for a model to demonstration the perfect strand of spagehetti.

As for teeth, is day-glo orange an option?

You could just use heat metal on some garden shears I guess.  How about a scroll of Heat Metal?


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> You could just use heat metal on some garden shears I guess.  How about a scroll of Heat Metal?




You see, ya start a perfectly good thread about nudity and a D&D discussion breaks out...


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now how much faster do you think I could type if I used MY appendages as aides?  Especially considering I have one more then most of you...  And naked posting is the only way to go, clothes suck and should be burned from ones body at all points.




And THIS is why I nominate this thread for Achieving when its all said and done. Henry? Morus? Morris? Anyone?


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Henry? Morus? Morris? Anyone?




They're all in the hospital visiting Eric's grandma. She had a heart attack after reading this thread.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 22, 2005)

Because I live to please.....








......and






BOB SEGER AND QUIET RIOT JAM SESSION '05!

Science said it could not be done, religion said it should not be done, but neither could STOP THE ROCK.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 22, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Science said it could not be done, religion said it should not be done, but neither could STOP THE ROCK.




But they are not naked?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 22, 2005)

> But they are not naked?




They are on stage. I mean, there has to be SOME reason for you to buy tickets.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Is tree an accurate description of the merchandise involved?  Or is twig a better noun? If its the former, I might have a friend looking to 'upgrade' to get into the, umm, _entertainment _ industry & I'll pass the oak onto him.  If its the latter, I know a cook who's looking for a model to demonstration the perfect strand of spagehetti.
> 
> As for teeth, is day-glo orange an option?
> 
> You could just use heat metal on some garden shears I guess.  How about a scroll of Heat Metal?



 No need for cauterization, my friend.. all organs were removed posthumously and are being kept fresh in a cooler.

You'll need to ask Frukathka about those organs in question, as I didn't do that work myself.

We're out of Day-Glo Orange, but we're having a special on Hunter Safety Orange.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No need for cauterization, my friend.. all organs were removed posthumously and are being kept fresh in a cooler.
> 
> You'll need to ask Frukathka about those organs in question, as I didn't do that work myself.
> 
> ...




If they were removed posthumously how the gnomish I am supposed to ask him about his optional equipment?!  Speak with Dead's a yes/no game & I don't feel like doing the whole Bigger than a Vienna Suasge, Smaller than a Keibasa game.  You have a Contact Other Plane perhaps?

Hunter Safety Orange is acceptable.  Have their been any bids on his eyes yet?  What color are they & what's his vision (20/20 I hope).


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> If they were removed posthumously how the gnomish I am supposed to ask him about his optional equipment?!  Speak with Dead's a yes/no game & I don't feel like doing the whole Bigger than a Vienna Suasge, Smaller than a Keibasa game.  You have a Contact Other Plane perhaps?
> 
> Hunter Safety Orange is acceptable.  Have their been any bids on his eyes yet?  What color are they & what's his vision (20/20 I hope).



 I say posthumously because he *was* dead, but he got better! He regenerated, so, you can ask him now.

No bids on his eyes yet, but they're certanly for sale...

Hey Frukathka! How were your eyes before I removed them?

- Kemrain the Pleased Frukathka's Moving so Well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sold to LogicsFate for $10.00 US dollars per pound! We'll work out shipping details privately.
> 
> Now auctioning off Frukathka's spleen, appendix, tonsils, wisdom teeth, and brainstem. Do we have opening bids?
> 
> - Kemrain the Grisly Auctioneer.



I seriously doubt anyone wants my spleen, it has been used excessively to help noxious fumes eek out of some place of my body. And I have no wisdom teeth, as they were pulled back in hihg school for impacting on the rest of my teeth.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt anyone wants my spleen, it has been used excessively to help noxious fumes eek out of some place of my body. And I have no wisdom teeth, as they were pulled back in hihg school for impacting on the rest of my teeth.



 Don't ask me how, but I have them anyways, Fru.

- Kemrain the Resourceful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't ask me how, but I have them anyways, Fru.
> 
> - Kemrain the Resourceful.



If you insist.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 22, 2005)

Ain't Cloing technology wonderful...

if the clones post naked, of course.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Ain't Cloing technology wonderful...
> 
> if the clones post naked, of course.



Clones are [forced grown] naked. As are human babies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2005)

Argent looks in and realises he has NO CLUE what anyone is talking about any more.   
MOMMY?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argent looks in and realises he has NO CLUE what anyone is talking about any more.
> MOMMY?



Your momma saw you naked on the day you were born.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your momma saw you naked on the day you were born.




We are born into this world hungry naked and confused. It only gets worse from there.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argent looks in and realises he has NO CLUE what anyone is talking about any more.
> MOMMY?




They lost me at hello.


----------



## reveal (Jul 22, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> We are born into this world hungry naked and confused. It only gets worse from there.




I prefer "We came into this world naked, screaming, and covered in blood. If we're lucky, we can leave the same way."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> We are born into this world hungry naked and confused. It only gets worse from there.



Right. The struggle for security is no picnic!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> They lost me at hello.



Hello!


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sold to LogicsFate for $10.00 US dollars per pound! We'll work out shipping details privately.
> 
> Now auctioning off Frukathka's spleen, appendix, tonsils, wisdom teeth, and brainstem. Do we have opening bids?
> 
> - Kemrain the Grisly Auctioneer.



Doh, I had the wrong thread.

Told you I needed that Appendix.
$.50 for it!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There would be more than one, and I believe those have been described by her as not exactly huge tracts of land (And if I'm wrong I appologize in advance).



Definitely not huge tracts of land, hence why they would be capable of being used for typing...if they were to big it would be difficult to hit only the keys you wanted to I would think.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Definitely not huge tracts of land, hence why they would be capable of being used for typing...if they were to big it would be difficult to hit only the keys you wanted to I would think.



So, you have three arms?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 24, 2005)

Um....no.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um....no.



If you only have 2 arms and you have one extra for typing... that would mean....  
um....  
Eww


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 24, 2005)

No I have two arms and two extra...uh...frontally placed nonjointed digits (*shrugs going with this*) with which to type...I have no need for that other appendage, I have a plastic one with batteries and if I choose I could beat that against the keyboard, but now that Eric's grandma has died...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I have two arms and two extra...uh...frontally placed nonjointed digits (*shrugs going with this*) with which to type...I have no need for that other appendage, I have a plastic one with batteries and if I choose I could beat that against the keyboard, but now that Eric's grandma has died...



You just fulfilled someone's fantasy.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I have two arms and two extra...uh...frontally placed nonjointed digits (*shrugs going with this*) with which to type...I have no need for that other appendage, I have a plastic one with batteries and if I choose I could beat that against the keyboard, but now that Eric's grandma has died...



Ahh, you said only one extra.  You can type with those?  That's impressive.  I'd like to see that (And in a non-perverted way.  If you realy can I would be impressed).


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, you said only one extra.  You can type with those?  That's impressive.  I'd like to see that (And in a non-perverted way.  If you realy can I would be impressed).



We have three, she has four. I think that's what she meant by one extra.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> We have three, she has four. I think that's what she meant by one extra.



Um, I hope people don't type with that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> No, it could get much worse. Trust me.




Much like our gaming sessions with this one particular player... Harass him with stuff like this to see how red in the face he gets from the whole ROFLMAO thing!   



Not to mention, guttery as well!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 24, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> reveal could say things that would make Eric's Grandma claw her ears off in a fit while screaming in tongues.  He's good like that.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Fthagn!"




I had a friend screaming in horror at the mental (and visual) thought of him getting foreplay by another friend's male cleric who's into sheep, drow, fire giants and other oddities (not in any 'ticular order!).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I have two arms and two extra...uh...frontally placed nonjointed digits (*shrugs going with this*) with which to type...I have no need for that other appendage, I have a plastic one with batteries and if I choose I could beat that against the keyboard, but now that Eric's grandma has died...




At least it isn't like this one girl at work who claimed she managed to break one....   There IS such a thing as beating it too hard, ya know!


----------

